# English Speaking Neurologist in Valencia, Spain



## ilostonjeopardy (Dec 7, 2013)

I am currently running low on my seizure medication and I need to see a neurologist to get a new prescription. While I can speak some degree of Spanish, it definitely isn't enough to relay my full medical history to a doctor. I see that there are English speaking doctors in Valencia according to the internet, but none seem to be neurologists. I was wondering if anybody knew one or if I would have to travel to Barcelona to see one. Thanks.

EDIT: I'd like to edit the thread title and add a question mark to the end of it.


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

ilostonjeopardy said:


> I am currently running low on my seizure medication and I need to see a neurologist to get a new prescription. While I can speak some degree of Spanish, it definitely isn't enough to relay my full medical history to a doctor. I see that there are English speaking doctors in Valencia according to the internet, but none seem to be neurologists. I was wondering if anybody knew one or if I would have to travel to Barcelona to see one. Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: I'd like to edit the thread title and add a question mark to the end of it.


Hi - I'm responding because I've noticed that your post was sent yesterday morning and that you've had no replies, so far. I'm not in Valencia and I don't know your status, regarding access to Spanish Health services. But, as a Brit. with a right to access medical care here, I'd go firstly, to my own GP's clinic to seek a referral to a neurologist.

If a tourist, I'd use my EU Visitor's Health-card to attend the local hospital's _'Urgencia'_ department, taking with me a Spanish-speaking friend, to assist with any language difficulties arising from my slightly less than perfect Castellano!
In our local hospital, consultants, including neurologists are readily available (I speak from personal experience..!). 

Failing all of the above, I'd request advice from a city- centre '_farmacia'_ - I'm sure that prescriptions of the kind you need would be brought there, fairly regularly, so the names and locations of local consultants would be known to the staff concerned. 

of course, if you're insured for access to private Health -care, you could probably turn up at the most modern private hospital in your vicinity and find that the medical staff would be able to speak English, to some extent - I've two Spanish friends who are consultants and they've told me how their medical studies were conducted, to a significant extent, in English, with key terminology in Latin, naturally..!

Good luck with your search!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GUAPACHICA said:


> *Hi - I'm responding because I've noticed that your post was sent yesterday morning and that you've had no replies, so far*. I'm not in Valencia and I don't know your status, regarding access to Spanish Health services. But, as a Brit. with a right to access medical care here, I'd go firstly, to my own GP's clinic to seek a referral to a neurologist.
> 
> If a tourist, I'd use my EU Visitor's Health-card to attend the local hospital's _'Urgencia'_ department, taking with me a Spanish-speaking friend, to assist with any language difficulties arising from my slightly less than perfect Castellano!
> In our local hospital, consultants, including neurologists are readily available (I speak from personal experience..!).
> ...


ermm - the OP posted at 8:36 *PM*...... so only a few hours before you replied.... & I dare say most of us were enjoying an evening out or in bed .........

that aside - I'd agree with what you have said


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

If all you need is a refill then I would try going to a pharmacy (or two or three) and simply asking for what you need. They very often don't ask for any prescription at all. Next port of call for me would be a GP. Most would be willing to write a prescription with few questions asked. 

Of course if what you're after is ongoing care from a neurologist then you need a neurologist. Sorry I can't help you with that, as I'm not in the Valencia area.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kalohi said:


> If all you need is a refill then I would try going to a pharmacy (or two or three) and simply asking for what you need. They very often don't ask for any prescription at all. Next port of call for me would be a GP. Most would be willing to write a prescription with few questions asked.
> 
> Of course if what you're after is ongoing care from a neurologist then you need a neurologist. Sorry I can't help you with that, as *I'm not in the Valencia area*.


I am - but I can't either

to see a specialist you need a GP referral - either private or state


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> to see a specialist you need a GP referral - either private or state


Actually, to see a private specialist you don't need a referral. You can just phone and make an appointment. I have done it many times. It is true though that to see a specialist in the state (social security) system it does need to be arranged through your state assigned GP.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kalohi said:


> Actually, to see a private specialist you don't need a referral. You can just phone and make an appointment. I have done it many times. It is true though that to see a specialist in the state (social security) system it does need to be arranged through your state assigned GP.


ah - didn't realise that - when we used private insurance I was led to believe that we needed a referral

probably a way of making more money by/for the GP.............


----------

